# It's Official: SUPERMAN & BATMAN is Coming!



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

http://wallstcheatsheet.com/stocks/its-official-superman-batman-is-coming.html/?ref=YF

Not sure if I care, ultimately, for the sort of "literal" title they gave this...but, apparently, Zack Snyder is back in the director's chair based on the success of _Man of Steel_ and while Henry Cavill should be reprising the role of Kent/Supes, it's unclear who will be portraying Wayne/Bats because apparently Christian Bale has no interest...

This is also a preliminary project to pre-stage the _Justice League_ film which is still in the works -- not to replace it as many thought -- but we really have to see where everything falls for DC and Warner Bros. with all this...

This is taking me back to the days of that billboard hinted at in _I Am Legend_ in Times Square of New York City depicting the Batman and Superman logos superimposed on one another -- that was supposed to be a "teaser" message about a possible project like this, and now it's hopefully coming to fruition (I say "hopefully" because in Hollywood -- and especially with the "iffy" aura surrounding Warner and its DC characters development -- anything can be scrapped at the last second).

Cool, huh? :clap: We finally get to (fingers crossed) see these two comic icons together...:T


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

This is good news. I also believe like you that this is a pre movie in line for the real movie -- Justice League. Maybe they will start this as a means of explaining Justice League and then other movies slowly emerge with the other characters and then finally Justice League is shown..


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tripplej said:


> This is good news. I also believe like you that this is a pre movie in line for the real movie -- Justice League. Maybe they will start this as a means of explaining Justice League and then other movies slowly emerge with the other characters and then finally Justice League is shown..


Hey JJJ,

Thanks for your thoughts! I agree with what you're saying above; if you read that link, it seems to suggest that IS what is going to happen...that this is going to be a preliminary film to _Justice League_ (to ramp up the characters instead of throwing them into one big _Avengers-_busting project that they can't get together right now anyway) but what really rubs me the wrong way is what Snyder and Warner Bros. are going to CALL this...I think is a bit odd and off-putting; it reminds me too much of the awful _Batman & Robin_ from the previous franchise...

What's even stranger to me is that these studios can't pick up enough steam to make a genuine _Avengers_ parallel and instead have decided to just put Supes and Bats together FIRST before jumping in with other characters...after all, _Green Lantern_ bombed and we just don't know what's going on with a _Wonder Woman_ feature (PLEASE no Lindsay Lohan!! :rant: :hissyfit: :nono: :coocoo so I think they should get their ducks in order before just throwing these two characters into a feature together...still, it's gonna be cool whatever happens.

On a bit of a side note: You know who I always said would make a great Wonder Woman? The chick that starred in _Thor_, Jamie Alexander; can't you just see her in the role?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Lynn Collins from "John Carter" would look the part of WW too


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah, I guess I can see that...

But Jamie Alexander -- and my wife concurs -- would just be _perfect_ IMO...


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

To me, by creating mini movies that introduce the characters one by one with combination of the others and eventually closing with the entire group in "The Justice League" movie would not only ensure interest but it will be a money making franchise.

Justice League consists of Superman and Batman which we are seeing the first movie being done. After that, assuming the movie does well, which I suspect it will, another movie will come in with wonder women and either with Superman and Batman or with the other characters Flash, Green Lantern, Aquaman, and the Martian Man Hunter as part of that one and then another movie with the remaining characters perhaps and then finally the full movie. 

My two cents. .Jamie Alexander..


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

If it all plays out well, Hollywood should use the original founding member list to construct JLA. Hopefully they will keep it true but I'm not going to bet on it.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Justice_League_members


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

All very good points, gentlemen; thanks for your input! :T


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

ericzim said:


> If it all plays out well, Hollywood should use the original founding member list to construct JLA. Hopefully they will keep it true but I'm not going to bet on it.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Justice_League_members


Since the advent of comic adaptation films, Eric, I've been saying they should ALL try to remain as true to original stories as possible...unfortunately, this just doesn't happen because what you end up with are mish-mashes of themes and "hybrid" characters (think "Ivan Vanko/Whiplash" from Favreau's _Iron Man 2_) because there is just SO much information and past printings of the books to go through and base it all on. 

If it were me, and I were producing or directing one of these adaptation films -- especially the first origin story variants -- I would assemble a massive research team (and do plenty of tireless research myself) to delve into ALL the possible variations of the hero's origins, the backstory, the adversaries/rogue galleries etc. and try to bring them together as cohesively as possible instead of trying to pluck random stories here and there to make a film about; it would be time-consuming, yes, and I understand filmmakers have budgets to work with, even for pre-production research and scouting and such, but to me, if you're gonna do it, do it _right_...


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Osage_Winter said:


> Since the advent of comic adaptation films, Eric, I've been saying they should ALL try to remain as true to original stories as possible...unfortunately, this just doesn't happen because what you end up with are mish-mashes of themes and "hybrid" characters (think "Ivan Vanko/Whiplash" from Favreau's _Iron Man 2_) because there is just SO much information and past printings of the books to go through and base it all on.
> 
> If it were me, and I were producing or directing one of these adaptation films -- especially the first origin story variants -- I would assemble a massive research team (and do plenty of tireless research myself) to delve into ALL the possible variations of the hero's origins, the backstory, the adversaries/rogue galleries etc. and try to bring them together as cohesively as possible instead of trying to pluck random stories here and there to make a film about; it would be time-consuming, yes, and I understand filmmakers have budgets to work with, even for pre-production research and scouting and such, but to me, if you're gonna do it, do it _right_...


Given the chance to produce or direct I would be just as tireless in the research myself. I was a DC comics fan when I was a kid, wish I had all those crates of late 60's early 70's comic books now.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

:T:T:T


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I read on ign it's going to be a versus movie, batman vs superman.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

bxbigpipi said:


> I read on ign it's going to be a versus movie, batman vs superman.


I think, pipi, what Snyder is doing is injecting a kind of _Avengers_ element into the story in which these two meet and fights ensue (as they did in _Avengers_ when Stark and Thor collide to "prove" themselves stronger and better than the other, as well as when Hulk and Thor duke it out on the helicarrier) before the two eventually "get it together" and team up -- though I'm not sure who the adversary is going to be for this project.

According to what I've read, they are taking elements from a Batman comic that suggests these two did meet at some point, and in that meeting Batman actually has Superman by the throat at one point and says something along the lines of _"You remember who beat you, Clark!"_ to him...what concerns me about this set up is that Superman, with all his mighty powers and abilities, allows Batman -- a seemingly ordinary human being with heightened, polished fighting skills and expensive weaponry -- to manhandle him like that. I suppose we'll have to see how this plays out...


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey Osage, it's been awhile. Even though I wish it was Nolan's batman we would be seeing, I can't wait to see this! I hope they do it right!


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey pipi,

Well, Nolan may actually have some hand in the producing as he did in _Man of Steel_ (I believe he showed interest in the project), so we may see some Nolan-esque treatment of the Dark Knight here; however, Bale already showed no interest in reprising the role of the Bat, so who knows who is going to ultimately play him...


----------

